# Bitte um Beratung bei CPU/Mainboard/SSD



## Jhaster2Go (24. September 2014)

Hallo liebe Community,


nachdem es mit GPU/Ram/Gehäuse/Lüfter so gut geklappt hat nun die zweite Hälfte 

Ich benötige eine neue CPU + Mainboard dann denke ich wohl und eine SSD Platte.

Mein System ist derzeit:

Amd Phenom II x64 mit 4x 3,4 Ghz
Radeon R9 270 mit 2GB Ram
8 GB Ram 1600hz

Meine GPU reicht hoffe ich noch eine Weile? (Spiele derzeit nur Diablo 3, ansonsten eben Filmchen guckn und surfen)

Habe aber das Gefühl ich brauche mehr Leistung. Also evtl neue CPU + Anhang?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (24. September 2014)

Was ist das denn genau für ein AMD-Prozessor? Wenn es zB ein X4 ist, X4 955 oder so, dann wäre schon eine 100€-CPU von Intel schneller. Je nach Budget würde ich aber auf jeden Fall einen Core i5 nehmen, und wenn es reicht wäre sogar ein Xeon E3-1231v3 das beste. Der kostet ca. 210-220€, und wenn man nicht unbedingt übertakten will, sind für Spiele selbst 100-300€ teurere CPUs nicht nennenswert besser.

Als Mainboard würde man dann ein Board mit H97 oder Z97 Chipsatz nehmen für 70-90€. 


Wie groß ist denn Dein Budget?


----------



## Jhaster2Go (25. September 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was ist das denn genau für ein AMD-Prozessor?



Ich habe einen AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 Processor 3,40 GHz




Herbboy schrieb:


> Als Mainboard würde man dann ein Board mit H97 oder Z97 Chipsatz nehmen für 70-90€.


Magst du mir da eines empfehlen? (ggf. mit Link)




Herbboy schrieb:


> Wie groß ist denn Dein Budget?



Da Du mir schon einmal den Xeon beschrieben hattest (damals haben wir aber beschlossen, erstmal nur GPU/Ram aufzurüsten) habe ich mal als "Unwissender" bei Alternate GPU/Mainboard/SSD zusammengestellt (mit besagtem Xeon) Da bin ich auf 400-420€ gekommen. Ist das ein Budget womit man gute Leistung bekommt? Oder sollte man da noch was draufpacken?


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2014)

Zum Beispiel dieses Board ASRock H97 Pro4 (90-MXGUH0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  75€
Der Xeon Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  220€
Und dann noch eine SSD mit 240-250GB  zB diese ADATA Premier Pro SP900 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ASP900S3-256GM-C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland    ca 100€

dann bist Du ziemlich genau bei 400€, da wäre dann auch noch  ein leiser CPU-Kühler drin, sofern du nicht schon einen hast, der auch auf Sockel 1150 passt (würde passen, wenn der auch für die älteren 1156 oder 1155 passt).  zb der Arctic Freezer 13 CO (UCACO-FZ13100-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Jhaster2Go (25. September 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel dieses Board ASRock H97 Pro4 (90-MXGUH0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  75€
> Der Xeon Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  220€
> Und dann noch eine SSD mit 240-250GB  zB diese ADATA Premier Pro SP900 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ASP900S3-256GM-C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland    ca 100€
> 
> dann bist Du ziemlich genau bei 400€, da wäre dann auch noch  ein leiser CPU-Kühler drin, sofern du nicht schon einen hast, der auch auf Sockel 1150 passt (würde passen, wenn der auch für die älteren 1156 oder 1155 passt).  zb der Arctic Freezer 13 CO (UCACO-FZ13100-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Wieviel mehr an Leistung könnte dieserm Tausch für mich bedeuten?
Würde mein Spiel dadurch schneller und flüssiger laufen? Diablo 3 hat generell derzeit Probleme mit der Performance bei viel Aktion (wird auch von "high end" Systemen berichtet). Aber ich habe das Gefühl ich habe vieeeeeel längere Ladebildschirme als alle anderen und muss die Anforderungen deutlich runterschrauben.... nervt.

Kann ich nur die SSD verwenden? Ich habe außer das Betriebssystem, Office und eben besagtem Spiel eigentlich nix auf der Platte und meine Festplatte ist schon recht alt..... würde die gerne entsorgen.

Bei der SSD: Ist das ein gutes Produkt? Ich kenne eigentlich keine Modelle da ich noch nie eine besessen habe....


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2014)

Also, bei den Ladezeiten kann vor allem die SSD vermutlich helfen - da sollte D3 auch locker mit draufpassen, selbst wenn da noch das ein oder andere Game mit draufkommt plus normale Awendungen usw. - die Platte kannst Du ja trotzdem behalten zB für Mediendaten oder auch zur Sicherung. 

 Die CPU KANN bei manchen Spielen kaum besser sein, aber du solltest da idR schon 30-50% mehr bis hin zu doppelten FPS haben. Schau mal hier: CPU aufrüsten: Intel Core i5-3570k vs. AMD X4 965 - eine lohnenswerte Investition? - AMD X4 965 vs Intel i5-3570k: Benchmark-Fazit für hohe Detailstufen  da steht beispielsweise, dass es für die reinen FPS speziell bei Diablo3 nichts bringt. Und die verwendete Grafikkarte wäre vergleichbar mit Deiner R9 270...  KANN also sein, dass du in D3 keinen Vorteil hast - es kann aber auch sein, dass es inzwischen mit dem AddOn usw. (der Artikel ist >1,5 Jahre alt) und vor allem falls Du nebenbei noch Tools benutzt, z.B. auch Teamspeak oder so was, es dann doch einiges bringt.


----------



## iPol0nski (25. September 2014)

Bei dem System würde dann auf alle fälle der Grafikkarte bremsen. Es kommt aber sehr auf das Spiel an, manche sind sehr CPU Lastig andere gehen eher auf die GPU.

Ich habe gelesen das Diabolo wohl eher GPU lastig ist, wobei du ja keine schlechte GPU drin hast. Bei der R9 270 handelt es sich ja um eine Mittelklasse GPU. 

Fazit: Je nachdem wie viel du ausgeben willst solltest du dich zwischen dem i5 und dem Xeon entscheiden, allerdings wird bei beiden CPU's dann dir Grafikkarte bremsen. Mit dem Xeon bist du allerdings für längere Zeit gerüstet


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2014)

Jo, oder vlt. kauf erst mal nur eine SSD, installier Windows da neu drauf - und wenn das schon viel bringt und Dir reicht, dann warte einfach ab. KÖNNTE auch sein, dass grad bei D3 mit vlt Multiplayer da öfter was nachgeladen werden muss und nur die Festplatte der Hauptgrund ist, wenn Du da meinst, gewisse "Hänger" zu haben.


----------



## Jhaster2Go (25. September 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Jo, oder vlt. kauf erst mal nur eine SSD, installier Windows da neu drauf - und wenn das schon viel bringt und Dir reicht, dann warte einfach ab. KÖNNTE auch sein, dass grad bei D3 mit vlt Multiplayer da öfter was nachgeladen werden muss und nur die Festplatte der Hauptgrund ist, wenn Du da meinst, gewisse "Hänger" zu haben.



Ich spiele ausschließlich Diablo 3. Natürlich läuft noch sowas wie Teamspeak oder Skype immer nebenbei bzw ein Internet Radio.

Würde mir die neue CPU bei Diablo also evtl kaum etwas bringen?

Meine GPU ist doch aber nicht schlecht oder? Ich spiele ja kein Battlefield 4 auf 4k Auflösung oder solche Späße 
Halt nur Diablo 3. Dafür sollte die GPU doch dicke reichen um auf max. Auflösungen spielen zu können oder?


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2014)

Ja, die R9 270 sollte da locker reichen - wobei es bei "maximalen" Details vielleicht doch eng werden kann vor allem je nach dem, was DU an FPS erwartest     und es ist schwer zu sagen, ob die CPU bei D3 wirklich was bringen wird - an sich sollte es auch mit dem X4 965 locker mit 70-100 FPS laufen, so wie es ja in dem Artikel auch war. Selbst dann, wenn das Update/Addon ein bisschen mehr Power verlangt, dürften das ja dann nicht direkt nur 30 statt 90 FPS sein. 

Ansonsten, wenn es ums Onlinespielen geht, können Ruckler aber auch vorkommen wegen Teamspeak und Radio - da fließen halt Daten, der Ping kann sich immer mal deutlich verschlechtern, und dann hast Du im Spiel "Sprünge", selbst wenn die eigentlichen FPS bei 200 wären.


----------



## Jhaster2Go (26. September 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ja, die R9 270 sollte da locker reichen - wobei es bei "maximalen" Details vielleicht doch eng werden kann vor allem je nach dem, was DU an FPS erwartest     und es ist schwer zu sagen, ob die CPU bei D3 wirklich was bringen wird - an sich sollte es auch mit dem X4 965 locker mit 70-100 FPS laufen, so wie es ja in dem Artikel auch war. Selbst dann, wenn das Update/Addon ein bisschen mehr Power verlangt, dürften das ja dann nicht direkt nur 30 statt 90 FPS sein.
> 
> Ansonsten, wenn es ums Onlinespielen geht, können Ruckler aber auch vorkommen wegen Teamspeak und Radio - da fließen halt Daten, der Ping kann sich immer mal deutlich verschlechtern, und dann hast Du im Spiel "Sprünge", selbst wenn die eigentlichen FPS bei 200 wären.



Also vielleicht erstmal eine SSD kaufen und gucken ob es damit schon flotter läuft?

Ist denn die SSD die du mir empfohlen hast auch Qualitativ gut? Ich finde sie sehr günstig daher frage ich lieber noch einmal 

Kenne eigentlich vom Namen nur diese hier.

Samsung 840 EVO 2,5 250 GB, SSD schwarz, SATA 600, Bulk


----------



## Enisra (26. September 2014)

Jhaster2Go schrieb:


> Ist denn die SSD die du mir empfohlen hast auch Qualitativ gut?



doofe Frage, ich glaube die würde keiner empfehlen, wenn die nicht gut wäre


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2014)

Schau doch mal ZB ADATA Premier Pro SP900 2,5 SSD 256 GB SATA 600?  die Meinungen sprechen eigentlich für sich     die Samsung ist auch gut, aber halt teurer.


----------



## Jhaster2Go (26. September 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Schau doch mal ZB ADATA Premier Pro SP900 2,5 SSD 256 GB SATA 600?  die Meinungen sprechen eigentlich für sich     die Samsung ist auch gut, aber halt teurer.




Ich weiß, dass du mir nur gute Qualität empfehlst  
Nicht falsch verstehen.

Wollte nur nicht am falschen Ende sparen. Nicht das du, meinem Geldbeutel zuliebe, nun ein Produkt genommen hast, welches auch gut ist, aber für 10-20 Euro mehr ein noch viel besseres erhältlich wäre


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2014)

Also, die SSDs tun sich eigentlich alle nix - man muss nur aufpassen, dass man nicht eine SEHR alte nimmt oder eine mit sogar vom Hersteller "zugegebener" miesen Datenrate. Ansonsten gilt aber so oder so: JEDE SSD kann - wie auch Festplatten - mit Pech einfach mal kaputtgehen. Also immer die Daten schön sichern, die einem wichtig sind.


----------



## Gufrim (28. September 2014)

Jhaster2Go schrieb:


> Ich spiele ausschließlich Diablo 3. Natürlich läuft noch sowas wie Teamspeak oder Skype immer nebenbei bzw ein Internet Radio.
> 
> Würde mir die neue CPU bei Diablo also evtl kaum etwas bringen?
> 
> ...



Nö die GPU ist eigentlich recht in Ordnung ; ) Ich glaube nicht das eine neue GPU etwas bringen wird.

Grüße


----------



## iPol0nski (28. September 2014)

Bei ihm gings im grunde nicht um eine neue GPU sondern eine CPU


----------



## Jhaster2Go (30. September 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, die SSDs tun sich eigentlich alle nix - man muss nur aufpassen, dass man nicht eine SEHR alte nimmt oder eine mit sogar vom Hersteller "zugegebener" miesen Datenrate. Ansonsten gilt aber so oder so: JEDE SSD kann - wie auch Festplatten - mit Pech einfach mal kaputtgehen. Also immer die Daten schön sichern, die einem wichtig sind.




Ich habe mich nun doch für eine neue CPU/Board/SSD entschieden.

Ich habe allerdings "nur" ein 450w Netzteil (ca 3-4 Jahre alt wie eben aktuelle CPU auch) drin. Muss ich das dann mit aufrüsten oder klappt das noch mit den neuen Komponenten?

Ansonsten magst du mir nochmal in einem Beitrag auflisten welche Teile Du/Ihr mir dann letztendlich empfehlen würdet 
Nochmal so zur Sicherheit das ich nix falsches order....


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (30. September 2014)

Jhaster2Go schrieb:


> Ich habe allerdings "nur" ein 450w Netzteil (ca 3-4 Jahre alt wie eben aktuelle CPU auch) drin. Muss ich das dann mit aufrüsten oder klappt das noch mit den neuen Komponenten?


Was für ein Modell ist es denn und von welchem Hersteller? Wenn du es nicht weißt, schraub mal den PC auf und mach ein Foto vom Aufkleber. Solange es nicht Billigschrott wie bspw. LC-Power ist, reicht das auch für moderne PCs aus. Die Komponenten werden immer energiesparender.


----------



## Herbboy (30. September 2014)

Ich hab ja weiter oben bereits geschrieben

Zum Beispiel dieses Board ASRock H97 Pro4 (90-MXGUH0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  75€
Der Xeon Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  220€
Und dann noch eine SSD mit 240-250GB  zB diese ADATA Premier Pro SP900 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ASP900S3-256GM-C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland    ca 100€

und wenn das Netzteil für den AMD X4 reicht, dann reicht es locker auch den Xeon, denn der alte AMD braucht sogar MEHR Strom


----------



## Jhaster2Go (30. September 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hab ja weiter oben bereits geschrieben
> 
> Zum Beispiel dieses Board ASRock H97 Pro4 (90-MXGUH0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  75€
> Der Xeon Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  220€
> ...



Klasse! Das klingt doch super.

Ich bin schon total gespannt wie das neue System im Vergleich zum alten läuft ))


----------



## Herbboy (30. September 2014)

Windows aber auf jeden Fall neu installieren. Wegen der SSD sowieso


----------



## Jhaster2Go (1. Oktober 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Windows aber auf jeden Fall neu installieren. Wegen der SSD sowieso



Nur noch mal eine Frage:

Hab gehört, die neuen Festplatten sollen auch sau schnell sein wie eine SSD.
Ist da was dran und evtl eine gute Wahl?

Hab hier son Ding gesehen ist das etwa eine Festplatte mit der selben Geschwindigkeit wie eine SSD und dann noch mit soviel Speicherplatz (3TB) ?

Seagate Desktop SSHD 2TB SATA 6Gb/s NCQ 8,9cm (3,5") SSHD


----------



## Herbboy (1. Oktober 2014)

Also, diese Festplatten haben eine Mini-SSD mit dabei, auf der die wichtigsten und häufig genutzten Daten gespeichert werden - aber ich trau dem Braten nicht. Es kann sein, dass zB das Windows-Booten sehr schnell ist, weil DAS nicht so viele Daten sind und vom SSD-Teil übernommen wird, aber wenn Du dann mal "normale" Sachen machst wie zB nen Ordner mit Bildern öffnen oder ein Programm startest, das du nicht jeden Tag nutzt, dann röhrt der PC doch wieder "ewig" vor sich hin


----------

